# Because BYH



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 14, 2016)

It's amusing how often I log in to BYH. Why? Truth be told that I have found something better than Facebook. "Better than Facebook" some would ask...

How do I justify my statement.....well

1. Have had facebook for several months.......no friends
2. Have posted and commented......hardly any likes
3. Asked several questions......no replies

At BYH I have found awesome folks that answer questions.....give likes and invaluable advice and information. Folks that care.....share and have a sense of humor. 

Well let me end off by saying thank you to all of you who have commented, shared and YES, even liked. An awesome forum and to me BYH stands for more than Backyardherds..... To me it's BECAUSE YOU'RE HUMAN


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 14, 2016)

It is a great site to be one for sure!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome badge! That's great! We're all glad to have you among us! The more that contribute/paticipate, the better the site becomes and everyone benefits!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 14, 2016)

That's interesting. I've only been on here for a bit more then a year and I've seen many folks come, introduce themselves, ask a question, get help, and leave. But in this time I've also be fortunate enough to meet some great people and get to know our community. It seems like we know each other well and care too.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Awesome badge! That's great! We're all glad to have you among us! The more that contribute/paticipate, the better the site becomes and everyone benefits!


Badge? What badge? Lol. Thank you.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> That's interesting. I've only been on here for a bit more then a year and I've seen many folks come, introduce themselves, ask a question, get help, and leave. But in this time I've also be fortunate enough to meet some great people and get to know our community. It seems like we know each other well and care too.


It's meeting those great people, learning, laughing and sharing that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow!  That was incredibly nice@WantonWoodsman.  I truly appreciate having a site to go to to ask questions, make comments, and occasionally help someone out with an animal question.  We all need to share knowledge in a timely manner, some of us live farther out than others and often this site is faster than waiting for a call back from the vet (this is not a be all end all to the vet but an easy access supplement.  Lots to like here folks and we ought to remember this full of thanks.


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 15, 2016)

@WantonWoodsman - You said it all. Although I don't socialize as much as I'd like on here, is still more than in real life. The people here are my social network and I enjoy reading about others lives even if I don't comment or like.

What is this Facebook you speak of? J/k, I left that site about 5 or 6 years ago. Although it is the only way to stay in contact with my real family, and I miss that, I have one friend who friended my family members and tells me if anything interesting or important happens


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

I also have a FB account, however, I only open it once or twice a year, if that. I don't like their privacy policy and I don't like that anything you post there, including pictures becomes theirs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 15, 2016)

WantonWoodsman said:


> It's amusing how often I log in to BYH. Why? Truth be told that I have found something better than Facebook. "Better than Facebook" some would ask...
> 
> How do I justify my statement.....well
> 
> ...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 15, 2016)

And the most important is that animals have had their lives saved and improved because of the collective wisdom on here. And those of us who live in places where no one else is goat crazy (ahem...  Not that I am....)  it's nice to have a place to drop in with questions or just to show off when things go well! 

And...  My husband is so sick of talking about goats so he thanks you all as well


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

So he prefers to discuss pigs?  Or is he just "along for your ride"?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 15, 2016)

He doesn't like incessant talking about  anything...  But yes he prefers to talk pigs and chickens,  I suppose. He likes the goats but he thinks I should feed them,  milk them,  and stop talking about it already! Haha.  He loves homesteading though,  and he loves the animals.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> He doesn't like incessant talking about anything...


  Sounds like my kinda guy!  Some folks enjoy "silence" and others hate it...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 15, 2016)

Yup...  I hate it.  He likes it.  Although it's growing on me,  since my daughter never... Never ever...  Stops.  Talking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 15, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yup...  I hate it.  He likes it.  Although it's growing on me,  since my daughter never... Never ever...  Stops.  Talking.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2016)

@WantonWoodsman what a nice post! You fit right in here with all the rest of us. We are a community linked together by our common interests. Who in your immediate circle of friends and family even gets where you're coming from? Who understands why you love the farm life? Do most of your friends and family think you are more than slightly nuts because your favorite topic of conversation is your sheep?  We totally understand! And we will be happy to admire your pictures, encourage you and commiserate with you when things go wrong. Most of all, you know you are not alone. There are others like you out there.....and we are here for each other.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Baymule said:


> @WantonWoodsman what a nice post! You fit right in here with all the rest of us. We are a community linked together by our common interests. Who in your immediate circle of friends and family even gets where you're coming from? Who understands why you love the farm life? Do most of your friends and family think you are more than slightly nuts because your favorite topic of conversation is your sheep?  We totally understand! And we will be happy to admire your pictures, encourage you and commiserate with you when things go wrong. Most of all, you know you are not alone. There are others like you out there.....and we are here for each other.



Thank you so much. It is so awesome to have people that share thoughts, care for more than just themselves and don't mind encouraging and making others feel part of the community.

To all of you.......You Rock My World!


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 16, 2016)

Yessss! @WantonWoodsman 
I totally agree. Y'all are my best friends and I couldn't ask for more. (unless anyone happens to be giving away a lifted Dodge Cummins with stacks) You guys are such great encouragers and I appreciate that sooooo much. Thank you all so much,
Micah


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2016)

When we start talking about our sheep/goats/chickens/cows/llamas/bees/pigs/dogs/horses/rabbits and gardens, we have all seen that glassy-eyed stare as our victim edges nervously away...... and don't EVEN mention EATING one of our precious, cutesy, animals!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 16, 2016)

It has seemed like we can also vent about country things here and people understand.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 16, 2016)

Curious what  that means...  Not disagreeing


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2016)

I think that means when things go all wrong, we have a sympathetic group here that understands.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 16, 2016)

OK I think that post was edited between my confusion and the last post.  Haha it makes more sense now!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, sorry I use slide text on my Kindle and sometimes it goes wrong without me noticing.


----------



## Kusanar (Sep 17, 2016)

Baymule said:


> When we start talking about our sheep/goats/chickens/cows/llamas/bees/pigs/dogs/horses/rabbits and gardens, we have all seen that glassy-eyed stare as our victim edges nervously away...... and don't EVEN mention EATING one of our precious, cutesy, animals!


Lol, my husband is really tired of hearing about horses, quail (that I don't have), and my fish tank (with no fish yet...)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2016)

I know I am a 'Newbie' here and shouldn't pitch my '2 Cents' in just yet....but, it has come to my attention in this world that there are a vast majority that has 'Lost Sight' of Reality....it is sad to say....but, it is being out of the 'Rat Race' and handling Reality everyday...with the raising of animals it truly can be a matter of 'Life or Death' each day...this keeps the individual 'Grounded' and not in 'LA-LA Land'....it is like someone 'Flipped a Switch' one nite and many 'Lost Touch' with it....sorry again for 'Jumping In', but decided to not pass up the opportunity....lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't be sorry.  It's very true.  The "rat race"  folks don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know I am a 'Newbie' here and shouldn't pitch my '2 Cents' in just yet....but, it has come to my attention in this world that there are a vast majority that has 'Lost Sight' of Reality....it is sad to say....but, it is being out of the 'Rat Race' and handling Reality everyday...with the raising of animals it truly can be a matter of 'Life or Death' each day...this keeps the individual 'Grounded' and not in 'LA-LA Land'....it is like someone 'Flipped a Switch' one nite and many 'Lost Touch' with it....sorry again for 'Jumping In', but decided to not pass up the opportunity....lol



Never miss a chance to be a blabber-fingers!  Conversations are vastly more interesting with more participants!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 17, 2016)

@WantonWoodsman... thank you for sharing that kind post with us! And like @Latestarter, I like the logo you created! 

Don't be sorry @CntryBoy777 ! You're as welcome to post here as any of the rest of us! Welcome to BYH!


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 17, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats Thank you very much. @CntryBoy777 Welcome and I'm also a newbie, so feel right at home


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 18, 2016)

@CntryBoy777 We were all new at a point, so don't feel bad about jumping in. It's good to be able to come here and talk with the people who are still doing things the old way and raising animals for various purposes.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> @CntryBoy777 We were all new at a point, so don't feel bad about jumping in. It's good to be able to come here and talk with the people who are still doing things the old way and raising animals for various purposes.


...well, @Poka_Doodle....I am 58yo and kinda 'Set in my Ways'...but, I do try to consider those around me and 'Respect' others that may have a different 'View'....it does seem today that there are many that either have a 'Chip or their Feelings' on their Shoulders...and believe it or not...I get in more Trouble by simply asking questions....I have even had Homeland Security called to escort me out of an IRS office for simply asking a question about the 'Code Book' and put out of many 'Christian Groups' for asking questions that they wouldn't answer....no, I have no 'Degree', but am a Bible believer and have been reading it all my life....practically....in fact, I Love to talk about it, but never 'Force the Subject'....so, when one is 'Testing the Waters' it is only past 'Experiences' that are anticipated....thankfully!! I haven't come across that here...so, I'm just getting Comfortable....and finding my 'Place' in the Herd!!...LOL!!...cause so far...most here seem to be just 'Animals'!!.....ROTF!!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2016)

@CntryBoy777 don't worry about testing the water, just jump in!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 9, 2017)

Because of this I've been able to have many more good friends and been able to actually speak with Luke.


----------



## Ponker (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't post all that much but I'm always using the search option to find answers. Very valuable place.


----------



## Crab (Jul 11, 2017)

Well I'm new this forum. Actually never been on a forum. But after reading that,Woodsman I know I'm gonna like it and the folks on here.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2017)

Crab said:


> Well I'm new this forum. Actually never been on a forum. But after reading that,Woodsman I know I'm gonna like it and the folks on here.


Welcome from northeast Texas. Delighted that you joined us, we are just a big bunch of friendly folks, so jump right in! Go on over to new member introductions and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 11, 2017)

Greetings Crab... It's not all that difficult really. Just dive right in and learn as you go.  By all means browse around and "meet" some of the locals, and make yourself at home.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 12, 2017)

Welcome, @Crab from the Hoosier state.
There is a lot of useful knowledge on here and willingness to share it. So much good information and good folks that like being on here, except @Latestarter, gotta watch him. Just kidding. LS knows I'm joking. Have fun and share abt yourself too. We pike pics.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 12, 2017)

Great speech and so true! I love it here! It is so helpful and unique and fun!


----------



## Crab (Jul 16, 2017)

So far I'm really enjoying it on here. I was raised on a 80 acre farm in summerdale Alabama. We had cows horses chickens and of course dogs and cats. I learned a lot growing up there. It was great childhood. I've recently gotten Nigerian Dwarf bucks. First time having goats and I love it. Buys it's why I joined BYH. Thx for the welcome. I'll be on a good bit.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

I am just plain happy I joined..


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 28, 2017)

Crab said:


> Well I'm new this forum. Actually never been on a forum. But after reading that,Woodsman I know I'm gonna like it and the folks on here.


 @Crab and welcome! I'm fairly new here myself and I really enjoy BYH! Folks here are very helpful!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 25, 2017)

WE "pike" pics


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 25, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> WE "pike" pics


I had to reread through to see what you were talking about, and lo and behold it was me. 
I'm usually pretty quick on hitting edit, but this time I must have missed it. Oh well, we have fun here.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 26, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I had to reread through to see what you were talking about, and lo and behold it was me.
> I'm usually pretty quick on hitting edit, but this time I must have missed it. Oh well, we have fun here.



Haha! 
Yup!


----------



## IslaBean (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/coyote-concern-while-gone-over-weekend.36999/ - Someone please respond to this link, I'm desperate! Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 23, 2017)

It's been done.


----------

